# STUNNING Ambrosia Maple Milling



## gvwp (Nov 16, 2015)

We are starting to mill some of the goodies that came in this fall. This log was fantastic. Actually its only 1/2 of the log. Originally 14 ft long. Cut to 7 ft long to mill. Had to trim the width of this log with the chainsaw to get it sawn. Even on the wide 70. This log had some of the most stunning and even ambrosia I have seen. Here a few pics of the action.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Final Strut (Nov 16, 2015)

WOW.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 16, 2015)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 16, 2015)

wow beautiful logs david way to go mega stripes that wont last long

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2015)

Ain't it fun to open those flamed logs? Don't matter the color flames are fun. I want to go get some more so bad it is killing me. But these darned rains will NOT let up long enough to let me get in. I'm logging and milling vicariously through you and others here - keep it coming............

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow, very cool indeed. Beautiful, milling stuff like that is so fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 16, 2015)

That is some sweet Ambrosia! Slabs like that are so cool.


----------



## jmurray (Nov 16, 2015)

I just peed a little

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 16, 2015)

WOW!  Wish I could get me some of that...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## ironman123 (Nov 16, 2015)

Really nice ambrosia.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 16, 2015)

Stunningly gorgeous lumber! Chuck


----------



## Woodman (Nov 17, 2015)

WOW! Thank goodness for those artsy beetles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 17, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 17, 2015)

jmurray said:


> peed


Quite impressive and I may have peed more than just a little
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't know which one of you guys makes me feel smaller...you or @Allen Tomaszek. I'm small time, but I'm growing. Big machines and big logs. I love it. Gary


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Nov 18, 2015)

No one should feel small. Milling is fun and I often bite off more than I can chew. Sometimes it's awesome and sometimes it's a complete disaster. I usually don't post about those though. Have fun and post pics!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## gvwp (Nov 18, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I don't know which one of you guys makes me feel smaller...you or @Allen Tomaszek. I'm small time, but I'm growing. Big machines and big logs. I love it. Gary



Didn't you know Gary its not the size of your sawmill its how you use it that makes the difference.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## FDIII (Nov 28, 2015)

prices??


----------



## gvwp (Nov 29, 2015)

FDIII said:


> prices??



This forum is not actually for selling the wood but for posting pictures and discussing milling of lumber. I do have a lot of ambrosia Maple blanks and lumber available. See the for sale forum.


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

Just have to keep coming back to look at the butt end of that log........man that's nice


----------



## gvwp (Dec 2, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Just have to keep coming back to look at the butt end of that log........man that's nice



LOL. It is mesmerizing to look at isn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 2, 2015)

gvwp said:


> LOL. It is mesmerizing to look at isn't it?


Yeah its crazy ! .....keep going back just to look at it !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 2, 2015)

That's one of those one of a kind once in a lifetime logs for most folks. I need to find me a couple of logs like that, I want to build new kitchen cabinets and face them with ambrosia maple. I've never seen them done with that kind of wood and I think it would be cool. Kind of a wood workers kitchen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

